# Convert hsql to mysql



## orphy (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi

I have a hsql database which i now need to make into a mysql. Does any one know if this is possible and if it is how to do it?

Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 5, 2008)

dump to csv and import. phpmyadmin is a great tool for managing mysql databases


----------



## orphy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thats the problem i dont know how to dump hsql into a csv


----------

